# A friend just sent me this link...



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Is it alright to post it?

This is an exercise program for everyone, even those with physical problems. I have NOT tried it, she says it is making ag huge difference for her. It also includes and interesting diet concept.

The diet is you eat God Made carbs and Man Made Carbs. To start you eat man made carbs one day, then two days of only God made carbs. Keep rotating. Once you lose the weight, go to 1 day of GM, 1 day of MM. It seems easy enough.

T-Tapp Program

Just thought someone might find it useful.

Cheryl


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Cheryl: Thanks for your post. 
Different things work for different people. That's what this site is all about.


----------

